# FaceRig (TM)



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi there! 

I didn't know whether to post this or not at the "Creative" Media bit, or here. However, since this is more of a software that I need assistance with, I'll do so here. . .

I've been wanting to get my hands on this software for a while now, and finally did! That thing is quite awesome! Then I realized it gets even better with custom-made rigs







I was wondering if there are any people out here who knew how to work with facerigs textures and such? Seems like there is a way to customize avatars textures in this software, but I can't seem able to find out how. I can barely find any tutorials, and in youtube there are only people showing off theirs (Q .Q )

All I could find was that "there will be some sort of trade going on here. I imagine most of it will take place in the same way secondlife avatars have - people offering their services on art communities like DA, FA, and the like." Can't seem to find any though e.e


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah i can imagine people wanting to keep it to themselves so people have to come to them, i have zero knowledge with any of that stuff but yeah i didnt think it'd be any good but watching some video's its miles better than i thought it'd be. There male anthro wolf is creepy as fuck though, i'd get it it if i could get a better looking one of my fursona and if i actually used skype :v


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 23, 2014)

So, I've been experimenting with it further and managed to find the *.tga *of the models! 

Problem is... that is quite my limit about what I am able to do. If anyone knows how to re-colour these type of files (even edit them!) please let me know in here or through a note? 

P.D. This software is great! if you have the right hardware and lightning to make the best out of it ;3


----------



## Oreo (Oct 23, 2014)

That just might be worth $10


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the 3d artists on FA I watch (I can't remember their damn username) worked with the makers of Facerig to import his model into the program. I don't think editing the models is something available to regular users right now, but since you mentioned that you found the targas, it got me thinking that you might be able to edit the textures. Could you link the targas so I can look at them? If they look like unwrapped UVs it may be possible.


----------



## Oreo (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, that just shot me out of the water. Windows only


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 24, 2014)

Certainly~ here is one of the files: 

http://efshare.com/?s=D4VQ6M --* Code: D4VQ6M*

I remember back when I used to play StarWars Jedi Academy the textures for editing the 3D models where just like this... but they had this speciak .pk3 software that allowed us to recolour pretty easily... 

Anyhow, I might just try to look for 3D modellers in there if no one shows up here... :s


----------



## Taralack (Oct 24, 2014)

It's stuck on "connecting to sender" or something, any change you can put it on Dropbox or something?


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry about that-- I had to leave and my computer ran out of batteries. I dont have dropbox, so...! 

http://efshare.com/?s=G3XGC3 -- Code: *G3XGC3

*Any chance you'd remember any username for 3D artists... ;P ?


----------



## Taralack (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope, still not working. 

I honestly can't remember what his name was. Feel free to go through my watched list if you want. And if you search on FA for zbrush or maya I'm sure you'll find plenty of 3D artists.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay! lets use another webpage... 

*http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=g26eff0ca5fb9a0ec9995736195a35b76c87074fa3


*that one doesn't require me to stay online. Our other  option is a direct transfer -- skype or email xD


----------



## Taralack (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup, that's definitely a UV map texture.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeap. 

So after sending countless notes to several FA members, which had pretty good explanations to why they couldn't do the change, but  kept assuring me it was possible, I decided to try my luck with freelancers. 

Aaaaand no luck still. Whenever I contact, or get contacted by one, they reach the same conclusion which is that without the software (Facerig) and artistic skill is almost impossible to do so. 

I am a bit surprised that this awesome app (which has plenty of furry-like creatures) hasn't been adopted by the fandom. So t'yall artists... there is a niche market for "Facerig-artists" x3


----------



## Taralack (Oct 25, 2014)

Like I said, the guy who had actually managed to import his custom model into Facerig had done it with collaboratively with Facerig's devs. So until they actually release some kind of dev tools or an easier way to import custom models or skins, you're probably sold out of luck. 

Or, ya know, you could always learn to do it yourself. :V


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 25, 2014)

Haha, I've tried..! I did found some tutorials, the .tga files and even some software to do so, but I still don't have the skills or talents in order do it well enough. Same happens to my art-- which is where capitalism comes in! I earn money doing what I know to do, and buy other people's services xD


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Leinad Obtrebla said:


> Haha, I've tried..! I did found some tutorials, the .tga files and even some software to do so, but I still don't have the skills or talents in order do it well enough. Same happens to my art-- which is where capitalism comes in! I earn money doing what I know to do, and buy other people's services xD



It's best to practice 3D software like that is in a whole different league. Besides Facerig would'nt be something to use for beginners for 3D stuff.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 25, 2014)

_*It is done!*_ 
​After countless artists and freelancers, I finally found two people who were able to aid me to achieve the impossible! Leinad for Facerig! You can find the people responsible for this at my FA post! 
They deserve all the credit they can get! One of them is a TF/TG artist, and the other is an underground, 3d modeller (> w<)


----------



## Jaseface (Oct 25, 2014)

yeah i have been trying to find out how to have my huskies pattern on facerig as well


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Oct 26, 2014)

Hah, I've been there. It was not easy -- I felt like giving up many times... but yeah, if you're still interested, send me a note o3o


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (Sep 13, 2017)

Reviving this old, oooooold post to give an update on this Facerig bit! Now that most of us seem to have moved to Telegram-- it occurred to me give Facerig a try and here it is: 






Cool? Weird? Unfitting? Let me know what you think x3


----------

